# [SOLVED]CO2 FE system assistance



## Ejack (31 Jul 2008)

First off, I just want to say a big thanks to LondonDra0gon and Dan. These two guys have been helping me out so much with answering questions and giving advice in getting my Tank and FE CO2 system setup. So much so that Dan even gave me his mobile just incase I had an issue with the CO2 FE and needed some emergency help. You have to understand that I had no knowledge of CO2 systems, not even tried a DIY CO2 kit, but took the plunge after reading Dan's great FE tutorial and on LD's advice.

Man, was I bricking it when I fired the FE first time, followed by a pleasant 'that was easy and not as bad as I expected'.

Anyways, spent all day yesterday playing around with adjusting the needle valve settings, making slight adjustments every 30 mins or so, opening up the valve to allow a little more co2 than previously. the first few attempts, I had co2 coming out but after 30 mins Id check to see that there was no activity in the Bubble counter and it seemed to have stopped. So i would open the needle valve a little more, and then it would start up again. Finally thought Id found the sweet spot yesteday and hooked up the solenoid to a plug timer.

Today however, solenoid clicks into life, and after 30 mins to 45 mins still not getting any activity in the bubble counter let alone the diffuser in the tank. Just wanted to check with you guys first, is this all still down to the needle valve? Do I still need to make finer adjustments? Is it simply not releasing enough CO2 hence why it was working yesterday and not today?


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*

Jack looks like you might have a leak somewhere in the tubbing or in the connections between selonoid and regulator, check that first.


----------



## Ejack (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*

Will do LD, but pretty sure the solenoid is tightly screwed to the reg. Whats the best way to test if there is a leak on the solenoid and reg?


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*



			
				Ejack said:
			
		

> Will do LD, but pretty sure the solenoid is tightly screwed to the reg. Whats the best way to test if there is a leak on the solenoid and reg?


Soapy water and just brush the joints, if it bubbles away then you have a problem.


----------



## Ejack (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*

Thank you Paulo   

Helpful as always.

I'll give it a go soon as I'm back from work and post findings


----------



## Wolfenrook (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*

In my experience screwing the solenoid onto the reg is usually the cause of a leak.  The tighter you screw them onto the reg, the looser the nuts that actually hold the tube into the solenoid become and before you know it your solenoid is venting CO2 into the room around it.  That's what happened when I tried it anyway, emptied a 2kg FE in one night, despite checking for leaks on the joins, the leak was coming from the body of the solenoid itself not the joins.  Mounted the solenoid inline and no more leaks.

Ade


----------



## Ejack (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*

oh hell, hope I have't emptied a whole bottle overnight  

Are you saying that I overtightened it and thats likely whats causing the leak? How tight should they be screwed on?


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*



			
				Ejack said:
			
		

> oh hell, hope I have't emptied a whole bottle overnight


The gauge will let you know if you emptied the bottle


----------



## Ejack (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: CO2 FE system assistance*

I pray its still got at least half a can left in it. I'm sure I read on these forums in another post wherby someone who used a FE still had his guage at 50Bar even though it was empty.


----------



## Ejack (31 Jul 2008)

Well, LD and Wolfenrook, you guys were both right.

As soon as I got back from work, went and had a look at my setup and tested for leaks. 

Turns out it was the connection valve between the solenoid and the regulator (on the Lunapet kit, its the little valve you need to attach if you were going to use the solenoid on it). After applying some washing up liquid and water solution around the area, it formed a bubble. So took it off the FE, and tightened it.

Hooked it all back together, turned on the gas, and Bobs your uncle - Leak is now fixed.

Alas I'm out of time in the day now to play around with the settings of the needle valve etc. just have to wait to the weekend.

Thanks for the pointers guys.

Its starting to look as if I owe you a few pints LD for all the help I get from you 

Cheers all


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

Ejack said:
			
		

> Its starting to look as if I owe you a few pints LD for all the help I get from you l


Glad its all working mate, and you own me nothing, but if you happen to be in London sometime you never know lol


----------

